# Sticky  Polk Audio TL1600 Speaker System



## Reviews Bot

*Polk Audio TL1600 Speaker System*

*Description:*
Big Speaker Sound Without The Big Speaker Whether you're looking for your first home theater sub/sat system or want to upgrade to more performance, you're in for a big surprise in a small, compact package from Polk Audio. The predecessor to Blackstone TL, our RM series, was always about "Big Speaker Sound Without The Big Speaker." Blackstone TL represents a significant leap forward, delivering an astonishing home theater performance never before heard in compact loudspeakers.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192120924*Feature*Time Lens Technology-The acoustic centers of the tweeter and mid-bass driver are located in the same plane for superior imaging
TL1 Satellite Aperiodic-Tuned Rear Port enables better blending with a subwoofer
TL1 Center Channel Tuned Rear Port maximizes the low end response of the dual driver design for superior blending with the satellites and the subwoofer
Downward Firing Powered Subwoofer. A compact vented enclosure with an 8" long-throw Dynamic Balance poly composite driver
Built-In 50 Watt Continuous/100 Watt Peak Amp with active crossover offers the control you need for real home theater thrills and big, musical, accurate bass.*Item Height*13.75 inches*Item Length*12.5 inches*Item Width*12.5 inches*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*TL1600 sys.*NumberOfItems*6*Package Height*18 inches*Package Length*23 inches*Package Weight*40.9 pounds*Package Width*18 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*TL1600 sys.*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*58250*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio TL1600 Speaker System (Set of Six, Black)*UPC*747192120924*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192120924*Item Weight*41 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*PLKTL160051SUB
AM1655-A*Model*TL1600 sys.*Color*Black*Department*Electronics*Warranty*5 years parts and labor*ReleaseDate*2010-09-15


----------

